# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  I reversed my hair loss without Finasteride

## samdee

I have been trying out different combinations for almost 2 years know I wanted to share my experience. 

It's all great news, I am extremely grateful and thankful for the state I am in, however I do have some confusions to what is causing this. 

You call look at my regime as a growing stack of experiments. I am 23 years old and I have been balding from about 17. I do NOT have an aggressive HL gene but I certainly have been receding, and receding quite noticeably. 

my hair is very NOW thick and my hairline has magically reversed itself (surprisingly, approaching my baby years). Note, I have ALWAYS had a high hairline. 

I took Fin for 3 months a long time ago and stopped taking the drug cold turkey because ... well, we all know why(Although I had NO serious side effects). Truthfully, I am happy i have done so, I believe in Fin, however, I am not anywhere near the stage of HL anymore to resort to fin. I feel I should try other things and gain some wisdom in this domain before I make such a decision. 

Anyways, to stay on topic. Something in me regime is working SUPER WELL and i am not 100% sure what it is. However, I am almost certain Minox is NOT doing all this magic behind the scenes. I think, it's the group effort that has does this magic (the sum constitue to something greater than the individual parts). 

I am going to list everything I have taken in the order I started using them. 

* Nettle Leaf
* Nettle Root
* Emu Oil (Has done MIRACLES since day one, baby hairs in < 2 weeks) 
* Nizoral 
* Biotin
* Beta Sitosterol 
* Pygeum Africanum
* 5% Minox (liquid, then foam. Switch bc of dandruff)
* Taurine 
* Grapeseed extract 
* Pomegranate extract
* Black Tea Extract (I think this is serving me well!, not 100% sure yet)
* Black tea, Green tea, White tea complex

* Slowly adapting a LOW GI Diet (I think this is serving me well, through several self conducted tests) 

Recently, I have been experiencing real great regrowth, my  frontal hairline is AMAZING. I am able to let my hair grow real long, it's thick, something that only brings back child memories. I have not been able to let me hair grow long in a long long time. This process is REALLY not invasive in the slightest and even if it was, it would be worth it by a mile. 

I think, it's the emu oil, and the tea extracts and low GI that are giving me a great foundations. 


*Emu oil* -  reducing inflammation (reduces PGD2 protein and waking up those dormant follicules). 
*Black Tea* - Reducing some serious DHT (along with others in my regime). Recently, I have been regrowing alot more than normally, I think the black tea is guilty of that). Have a look at this article. http://www.hairloss-research.org/Upd...lavin3-13.html
*LOW GI Diet* - I have literally lived of foods that rank extremely low on the GI diet (for 2.5 weeks) and noticed that shedding has REALLY stopped. I was living off chick peas and pepers (and other vegetables). I was very impressed by the stability of my hair. I eat healthy now, but not like those 2 weeks. I think, this greats a healthy foundation for growth. Adapting a diet is vital to approach this difficult task at a intelligent stand point. 

_
Note: Nettles stop the conversation to the aromatase enzyme, I need this to keep my free flow Testosterone to convert to Estrogen. When inhibiting the Alpha X enzymes, i in effect increase the T that aromatase receives. 
_ 

I have a lot more to say, however, I dont want to overwhelm this thread.

My goal at this point is to hold solid grounds, although we have reason to doubt my following claim, the horrors of hair loss are slowly becoming a tale of the past. STAY HAPPY GUYS and live life to the fullest. 



Stay happy guys,

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Good for you. You are taking a lot of things, but with the way you are talking, it seems worth it.

If you feel the minoxidil isn't giving you the regrowth you are seeing, why don't you drop it and see what happens?

----------


## StuckInARut

I don't know, a lot of that stuff has been tried by others before with little to no results. Perhaps you are just a great responder, who knows. Good for you though!

----------


## burtandernie

Its possible enough stuff could lower your DHT levels enough to have some effect on hair, but again your probably just going to get sides if you would have got them just like propecia. You cant have your cake and eat it too. If you lower DHT systemically then your risking sides not much else to say
An alternative to all of that is just take propecia. The one knock I have on propecia is I feel its too strong for everyone and not everyone should be inhibiting anywhere near that amount of DHT. I think small amounts of DHT inhibition would work well for some guys. Its not a hat that fits any head.

----------


## Recederrr

> I have been trying out different combinations for almost 2 years know I wanted to share my experience. 
> 
> It's all great news, I am extremely grateful and thankful for the state I am in, however I do have some confusions to what is causing this. 
> 
> You call look at my regime as a growing stack of experiments. I am 23 years old and I have been balding from about 17. I do NOT have an aggressive HL gene but I certainly have been receding, and receding quite noticeably. 
> 
> my hair is very NOW thick and my hairline has magically reversed itself (surprisingly, approaching my baby years). Note, I have ALWAYS had a high hairline. 
> 
> I took Fin for 3 months a long time ago and stopped taking the drug cold turkey because ... well, we all know why(Although I had NO serious side effects). Truthfully, I am happy i have done so, I believe in Fin, however, I am not anywhere near the stage of HL anymore to resort to fin. I feel I should try other things and gain some wisdom in this domain before I make such a decision. 
> ...


 Wow. Impressive regime. May have to take a leaf out of your book as I also want to avoid finasteride as I am 21 and the sides scares me. Thanks for sharing. Just wondering how do you take nettle leaf/nettle root and what emu oil do you use/how do you use it?

----------


## samdee

> Good for you. You are taking a lot of things, but with the way you are talking, it seems worth it.
> 
> If you feel the minoxidil isn't giving you the regrowth you are seeing, why don't you drop it and see what happens?


 
It's definitely helping, it's adding integrity, as well as increasing the hair androgen phase. I agree, I might start crying if i stop Minox lol but my point is, I was seeing regrow way before minox.

----------


## samdee

> Its possible enough stuff could lower your DHT levels enough to have some effect on hair, but again your probably just going to get sides if you would have got them just like propecia. You cant have your cake and eat it too. If you lower DHT systemically then your risking sides not much else to say
> An alternative to all of that is just take propecia. The one knock I have on propecia is I feel its too strong for everyone and not everyone should be inhibiting anywhere near that amount of DHT. I think small amounts of DHT inhibition would work well for some guys. Its not a hat that fits any head.


 * you have a strong argument, "why you breaking your head, just take fin".*
a) I can and with regards to serum DHT it might be stronger, however, the herbals supplements aid my air beyond the scope of inhibiting alpha x reductase. 
b) Biotin does not inhibit dht perse it provides vitamins in aiding hair health and vitality.
c) Nettles block aromatase as well, it's SUPER VITAL TO KEEP YOUR ESTRADIOL balanced
d) Taurine - increases hair shaft diameter
e) As for side effects, black tea PROMOTES sexual benefits and libido. 
.... the list can go on. My point is, in regards to inhibiting the right DHT, YES, Fin probably wins, hands down. However, if i can be wise and work some magic and really get these benefits with a peace of mind, why not. 

Maybe one day, if i ever need to take fin, i may embrace it. I have taken Fin for 3 months (about a year ago), mild testicular pain at first but I'd like to think im a positive responder. My goal is to hold grounds, not a day dreamer but within the next 5 years the tools to treat HL with be different and hopefully then i can construct a  smarter regime.

----------


## samdee

I JUST REALIZED I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT I TAKE Rehmannia root - to provide a hormonal equilibrium.

----------


## samdee

> Good for you. You are taking a lot of things, but with the way you are talking, it seems worth it.
> 
> If you feel the minoxidil isn't giving you the regrowth you are seeing, why don't you drop it and see what happens?


 It's worth every second of my time taking the proper measures to insure my happiness. I would rather spend time maintaing what makes me happy then dealing with the stress and the lack of confidence. It's truly a pleasure taking those pills at night.

----------


## samdee

> I don't know, a lot of that stuff has been tried by others before with little to no results. Perhaps you are just a great responder, who knows. Good for you though!


 Perhaps, but I think it's safe to say that i'm no one special in particular. I think, if people had more confidence in some of these supplements and treatments, perhaps people would surprise themselves. You just need to be disciplined enough to construct a plan and respect a schedule. 

It's worse not trying and never knowing then trying and being certain. As well, knowing what does NOT work for you makes you smarter in learning what can work for you.

----------


## samdee

> Wow. Impressive regime. May have to take a leaf out of your book as I also want to avoid finasteride as I am 21 and the sides scares me. Thanks for sharing. Just wondering how do you take nettle leaf/nettle root and what emu oil do you use/how do you use it?


 Yes, you are young and you are at the stage in your life where inflimation and be the prime culprit in your HL. Emu oil is definitely worth a shot. 

I apply a little on my hairline once a night before sleep.. I miss a day on average, once a week. I put on minox, then emu oil. After time, little blonde hairs sprout. At first, they portray rather spaztic growth behaviour(I assume the motor of the follicle is undergoing a repair process). Given time, they underdo a normal growing process(as well as correct color pigment). This process keeps repeating itself over time. It's quite interesting.

----------


## nynex

Could you go into detail about your daily regiment? You've definitely peeked my curiosity...

----------


## BigThinker

Pics.
^
^
^
^
^

----------


## samdee

I wish i documented my process correctly. I can definitely look for pics. I coud get pics of my younger years and get a pic of now.

----------


## samdee

> Could you go into detail about your daily regiment? You've definitely peeked my curiosity...


 Great. I think i got motivated to really do my due diligence when I started seeing results, that gave me confidence. So I suggest you start off easy. 

I look at it as a 3 way fight. 
1) inhibiting DHT at the scalp level and reducing inflammation at the scalp level
2) Blocking conversation of T to DHT (As well, increasing the health of my hair not necessarily geared to things that stop  hairloss specifically, like biotin) 
3) Eating healthy, you are what you eat. I think people will begin to learn that food plays a greater role than we think and 

it requires a much greater discipline to implement. I mean, why change the way you eat and live your life when you can just pop a pill and stay as fat as you wish. 

It's quite simple. Start with Emu, apply it once a night. Then, I take about 500mg of Black Tea(not sure, I have to double check). Then Nettles ... and just keep adding. Try to patient. 

Every night before sleep, I apply 5&#37;Minox,  I pop one or two of each pill, then I apply the Emu oil. 

The problem with what i'm doing is that I can't pin point what is doing the magic. However, it could be the group effort.

----------


## Recederrr

> Yes, you are young and you are at the stage in your life where inflimation and be the prime culprit in your HL. Emu oil is definitely worth a shot. 
> 
> I apply a little on my hairline once a night before sleep.. I miss a day on average, once a week. I put on minox, then emu oil. After time, little blonde hairs sprout. At first, they portray rather spaztic growth behaviour(I assume the motor of the follicle is undergoing a repair process). Given time, they underdo a normal growing process(as well as correct color pigment). This process keeps repeating itself over time. It's quite interesting.


 Thanks for the reply man. Will check out emu oil

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Pics.
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^


 I wanted to ask the same thing in my initial post. But he looked so happy about his results that I did not want to look like i'm questioning his results.

But yes, Samdee, I think if you show pics you would definitely show those who are iffy about going natural that they can go natural with success and they don't need Fin. It would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## samdee

> I wanted to ask the same thing in my initial post. But he looked so happy about his results that I did not want to look like i'm questioning his results.
> 
> But yes, Samdee, I think if you show pics you would definitely show those who are iffy about going natural that they can go natural with success and they don't need Fin. It would be greatly appreciated.


 Na ma, I understand why HL people are so spectacle, you got every right to ask for pics. I am going to get pics  :Smile:  I live in NY now and the pics are in Canada. I will be putting some pics up soon.

----------


## Jay07

Samdee, great post! Any chance I can email you? I have some questions... Congratulations on your successes

----------


## sam90

Really interesting post, man. . I really don't wanna go down the fin route and I'm 22 and have done nothing to tackle balding yet. Really doing alot of research to go about things naturally, I gather its best to do this first rather than use fin.

What would you recommend me doing first?

----------


## Aames

Awesome pics. Great hair. Looks thick. Dense. Unreceded. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' NW0, dense, luscious, and non-miniaturized your hair can get. Thanks for the motivation.

----------


## Proper

> Great. I think i got motivated to really do my due diligence when I started seeing results, that gave me confidence. So I suggest you start off easy. 
> 
> I look at it as a 3 way fight. 
> 1) inhibiting DHT at the scalp level and reducing inflammation at the scalp level
> 2) Blocking conversation of T to DHT (As well, increasing the health of my hair not necessarily geared to things that stop  hairloss specifically, like biotin) 
> 3) Eating healthy, *you are what you eat.* I think people will begin to learn that food plays a greater role than we think and 
> 
> it requires a much greater discipline to implement. I mean, why change the way you eat and live your life when you can just pop a pill and stay as fat as you wish. 
> 
> ...


 Like ***** for example.

lol. Sorry couldn't help it. Anyways, congrats on your amazing success.

----------


## samdee

I'm going to try and post some pics today. Like i said, my pics are in canada but I have some real recent ones that i'll post.

----------


## samdee

> Samdee, great post! Any chance I can email you? I have some questions... Congratulations on your successes


 Sure, can you send me a private message on the bald truth?

----------


## samdee

How do i upload pics? I have some ready.

----------


## clandestine

> How do i upload pics? I have some ready.


 Type "image upload" on google, go from there. Upload, come back here and post.

----------


## BigThinker

> Type "image upload" on google, go from there. Upload, come back here and post.


 Or, just attach them to your post. Click "Reply to Thread", and there's a paperclip icon above the body of the response -- should be very apparent.

----------


## Borealis

So does Emu Oil really work then? I'd be ecstatic if I could reverse my hairline, even if only a little bit.

----------


## samdee

THESE PICS ARE ALL FROM THE PAST MONTH ONLY !!! 

I have been using emu oil for the past 1.5 years. Every few months I see behaviour like seen in the pics below. Baby hairs sprout, a few weeks to a few months later they become terminal. Shortly after those hairs become terminal, NEW hairs appear further up the hair line and the process begins again with those new hairs. 

 I updated pics from last week and pics from 3 weeks ago. All those new and baby hairs were NOT there what so ever a few months ago.




1 WEEK AGO







3 WEEKS AGO





NOTE: I plan on uploading pics from my worst and best times along this hair loss timeline(my original pictures are in a different country). So that I can show you where I was and where I am now. These uploads are ONLY within this month.

----------


## Borealis

Any suggestions for a good brand of Emu Oil to try then? I may give it a go in the near future.

----------


## samdee

> Any suggestions for a good brand of Emu Oil to try then? I may give it a go in the near future.


 I don't like posting products on the site because then it seems like im selling things lol, you know how it is on this forum and not that that's a bad thing. I used to buy one from a local store, now I buy it from here. Let me know how it goes. 

http://www.swansonvitamins.com/swans...-118-ml-liquid

----------


## Borealis

Cheers, applying it at night after my Minoxidil foam has dried... that sound like the best way?

----------


## samdee

> Cheers, applying it at night after my Minoxidil foam has dried... that sound like the best way?


 That's what i do. Minox, take my pills, then some emu oil on the scalp.

----------


## Jay07

> Sure, can you send me a private message on the bald truth?


 Hey Samdee, for some reason I don't see an option to private message you. Can you try message me first or add my or something?

I have several questions, would really appreciate it

----------


## Dees Dab

First off, congrats, but I'd like to see some more definitive pics if possible. Would this work on the crown area as well? I don't want Fin or Minox but a more natural approach.

----------


## samdee

> First off, congrats, but I'd like to see some more definitive pics if possible. Would this work on the crown area as well? I don't want Fin or Minox but a more natural approach.


 I also thought hair line is the hardest thing to reverse, keep that in consideration. I don't have very aggressive HL and i'm 23. With that said, I'd hope I have time before I have to worry about my crown. So, I have no idea.

----------


## Jay07

Sandee, just listened to the bald truth radios latest episode, your exactly like I am man, it's great to see your enthusiasm

----------


## samdee

> Sandee, just listened to the bald truth radios latest episode, your exactly like I am man, it's great to see your enthusiasm


 Thanks man, appreciated. Let me know if any of this stuff works for you.

----------


## Jay07

> Thanks man, appreciated. Let me know if any of this stuff works for you.


 Just a shame you don't know what one it is, or if it's a combinations cause I'm not on minoxidil

----------


## dex89

OP, Can you post better pictures? What NW are you good sir?

----------


## Dees Dab

1) Just wondering what your dosages are for each ingredient. I may try a few. 

2) Are you planning to stop the minox because that would be even more impressive.

3) Can't stress enough "a picture is worth a thousand words". However there has to be obvious change to the average person or you will not be taken seriously. It may take some time but as long as you continue to show progress and keep taking pics (at various distances) you may be on to something. Good Luck.

----------


## samdee

> OP, Can you post better pictures? What NW are you good sir?


 You can barely tell I have HL now, it's almost reversed. I never had very aggressive HL

----------


## samdee

> Just a shame you don't know what one it is, or if it's a combinations cause I'm not on minoxidil


 It took me a while to get on Minox. I was hesitant. What made me do it was that I realized it's not for life, it's till something very strong comes out and I will make a very slow and gradual shift.

----------


## samdee

> 1) Just wondering what your dosages are for each ingredient. I may try a few. 
> 
> 2) Are you planning to stop the minox because that would be even more impressive.
> 
> 3) Can't stress enough "a picture is worth a thousand words". However there has to be obvious change to the average person or you will not be taken seriously. It may take some time but as long as you continue to show progress and keep taking pics (at various distances) you may be on to something. Good Luck.


 
Would be great if I stop it and hold grounds, 100% not worth the risk. 

It is what it is, i'm posting my situation whatever people can learn from it would be great. Sorry if I can't impress everyone.

----------


## Jay07

Samdee, do you brush your hair?

----------


## Jay07

Samdee, do you brush your hair?

----------


## wr985

I've been on Fin and Minox for couple of months, added this Emu oil couple of weeks ago, I'm not saying its happened because of this but I have one long hair growing bang in the middle of my receded temples, there hasn't been any hair there for 7 years.

----------


## samdee

> Samdee, do you brush your hair?


 Yes I do, in the morning and before i put on minox. Why?

----------


## Jay07

> Yes I do, in the morning and before i put on minox. Why?


 Was wondering if that was in your method? Do you do it aggressively?

----------


## Recederrr

> Yes, you are young and you are at the stage in your life where inflimation and be the prime culprit in your HL. Emu oil is definitely worth a shot. 
> 
> I apply a little on my hairline once a night before sleep.. I miss a day on average, once a week. I put on minox, then emu oil. After time, little blonde hairs sprout. At first, they portray rather spaztic growth behaviour(I assume the motor of the follicle is undergoing a repair process). Given time, they underdo a normal growing process(as well as correct color pigment). This process keeps repeating itself over time. It's quite interesting.


 How are you getting on samdee? I have been looking into adding in nettle to my regime. I am a little confused regarding stinging nettle/nettle leaf/nettle root. Whats the difference? Do you take all three?

I know you don't like to post links to what you use because people will think you are selling stuff but I think it is obvious you are not. Please can you say what nettle products you are using?

----------


## samdee

> How are you getting on samdee? I have been looking into adding in nettle to my regime. I am a little confused regarding stinging nettle/nettle leaf/nettle root. Whats the difference? Do you take all three?
> 
> I know you don't like to post links to what you use because people will think you are selling stuff but I think it is obvious you are not. Please can you say what nettle products you are using?


 Hey, hope all is well. I read that it's the root that has the real effect. Nettle leaf if good for the hair but not in a direct hair loss kind of way. I take both bc, why not. 

But its nettle root you want. Inhibits DHT and Inhibits Aromatase, that is why I find nettle root important.

----------


## irishpotatoes322

> Hey, hope all is well. I read that it's the root that has the real effect. Nettle leaf if good for the hair but not in a direct hair loss kind of way. I take both bc, why not. 
> 
> But its nettle root you want. Inhibits DHT and Inhibits Aromatase, that is why I find nettle root important.


 Great thread, I remember reading this a while ago and learning about emu oil for the first time. How's that black tea extract working out for you? If I choose to stop finasteride again, black tea extract is what I plan on replacing it with based on that study on mice. Also, could you pm me the nettle root you use? I'm not sure if zinc will be enough to keep my estrogen levels down while on fin, so I think I'll try the nettle. Thanks~

----------


## FlightTL

> * Nettle Leaf
> * Nettle Root
> * Emu Oil (Has done MIRACLES since day one, baby hairs in < 2 weeks) 
> * Nizoral 
> * Biotin
> * Beta Sitosterol 
> * Pygeum Africanum
> * 5% Minox (liquid, then foam. Switch bc of dandruff)
> * Taurine 
> ...


 That's a lot of stuff....Is it safe?

----------


## Recederrr

> Hey, hope all is well. I read that it's the root that has the real effect. Nettle leaf if good for the hair but not in a direct hair loss kind of way. I take both bc, why not. 
> 
> But its nettle root you want. Inhibits DHT and Inhibits Aromatase, that is why I find nettle root important.


 Thanks for the reply. How are you getting on with your regime? Still having good results?

Is this okay for nettle root? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Swanson-Stin...A2VZT9NOXZRONS

Don't want to but the wrong thing!

----------


## 25 going on 65

Emu oil directly on the scalp? Is this not very gross to apply?

----------


## samdee

Hey, those are the pills I use. I noticed a serious stop of shedding with Black tea.

----------


## TO YOUNG TO RETIRE

nice and congrats my friend. what black tea should i get and how many times drink it?


> Hey, those are the pills I use. I noticed a serious stop of shedding with Black tea.

----------


## medion1

> 3) Eating healthy, you are what you eat. I think people will begin to learn that food plays a greater role than we think and it requires a much greater discipline to implement.


 You are completeley ignorant about what causes baldness!

It is a GENETIC predisposition, which you cannot change through lifestyle choices.

I get personally offended when people on forums, or in real life, imply that my baldness is due to the fact that I "must be lazy" and have "let myself go". Especially considering that lots of bald people keep themselves in great shape (including myself). 

Its like saying that a person with cystic fibrosis should take some wheatgrass and coconut oil extract, its ridiculous.

----------


## burtandernie

The funny thing is that if all that crap works then you could have simplified your routine greatly and processed a whole lot less pills through your body if you just took the finasteride to begin with. Not to mention if your hair loss is better I bet your hormone profile looks similar to finasteride anyways. Your just lowering DHT in a different way its not some magical thing your taking tons of stuff that MIGHT help with DHT in some way.

----------


## samdee

> The funny thing is that if all that crap works then you could have simplified your routine greatly and processed a whole lot less pills through your body if you just took the finasteride to begin with. Not to mention if your hair loss is better I bet your hormone profile looks similar to finasteride anyways. Your just lowering DHT in a different way its not some magical thing your taking tons of stuff that MIGHT help with DHT in some way.


 You are likely correct. I'll take Fin if all this fails. I'm scared of permanent side effects, have not really heard of such in natural supplements. 

That's why i'm doing all this.

----------


## samdee

> You are completeley ignorant about what causes baldness!
> 
> It is a GENETIC predisposition, which you cannot change through lifestyle choices.
> 
> I get personally offended when people on forums, or in real life, imply that my baldness is due to the fact that I "must be lazy" and have "let myself go". Especially considering that lots of bald people keep themselves in great shape (including myself). 
> 
> Its like saying that a person with cystic fibrosis should take some wheatgrass and coconut oil extract, its ridiculous.


 Yes, you are correct. Let me give you an example to better understand my point. Yes, it's obviously genetic, however, you can trigger and aggravate the HL gene by doing certain things. Like smoking, we all have potential to get cancer but smoking will aggravate and expedite the process and therefor give you cancer.

So, although you have the HL gene, it is possible to do the right moves and save your hair, possibly for a lifetime.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Yes, you are correct. Let me give you an example to better understand my point. Yes, it's obviously genetic, however, you can trigger and aggravate the HL gene by doing certain things. Like smoking, we all have potential to get cancer but smoking will aggravate and expedite the process and therefor give you cancer.
> 
> So, although you have the HL gene, it is possible to do the right moves and save your hair, possibly for a lifetime.


 Again I have to ask, is Emu oil not gross to apply to your scalp?
Does it ever cause breakouts of any kind on the skin?

----------


## samdee

> Again I have to ask, is Emu oil not gross to apply to your scalp?
> Does it ever cause breakouts of any kind on the skin?


 No, it actually should not cause ANY breakouts, it's actually great for the skin. It actually goes RIGHT through the skin. 

Give it a shot, it can get annoying so that why i put it on before i go to bed.

----------


## drybone

> You can barely tell I have HL now, it's almost reversed. I never had very aggressive HL


 Wow. This is a great story.   :Smile:

----------


## irishpotatoes322

> The funny thing is that if all that crap works then you could have simplified your routine greatly and processed a whole lot less pills through your body if you just took the finasteride to begin with. Not to mention if your hair loss is better I bet your hormone profile looks similar to finasteride anyways. Your just lowering DHT in a different way its not some magical thing your taking tons of stuff that MIGHT help with DHT in some way.


 apparently these natural alternatives lower DHT via a different (safer) mechanism, whereas fin does it on a cellular level 

that is according to the dude over at http://www.hairloss-research.org/updates.html  I personally have no idea

----------


## Jay07

Sam, do you think it could be mainly the minoxidil that's cause your success. Or do you think you can do it without?

----------


## samdee

> apparently these natural alternatives lower DHT via a different (safer) mechanism, whereas fin does it on a cellular level 
> 
> that is according to the dude over at http://www.hairloss-research.org/updates.html  I personally have no idea


 please post a specific link.

----------


## samdee

> Sam, do you think it could be mainly the minoxidil that's cause your success. Or do you think you can do it without?


 
To be honest, I dont know how much minoxidil actually does. I have a feeling the other ones i working quite well for me. I stopped shedding so for on Black tea, its been a bit over a month. It's great .

I bought black tea extract from Swanson vitamins. It's like 10 bucks. I'm just holding ground and waiting for something to come out and I can weave off this whole system lol .

----------


## samdee

> Wow. This is a great story.


 Why thank you dry bone. These new hairs are taking forever to become stronger -_- lol

----------


## 25 going on 65

> To be honest, I dont know how much minoxidil actually does. I have a feeling the other ones i working quite well for me. I stopped shedding so for on Black tea, its been a bit over a month. It's great .
> 
> I bought black tea extract from Swanson vitamins. It's like 10 bucks. I'm just holding ground and waiting for something to come out and I can weave off this whole system lol .


 Why black tea extract instead of green?

----------


## ResearchNeverfails

> Why black tea extract instead of green?


 It works as an inhibitor of 5-Alpha Reductase

----------


## 25 going on 65

> It works as an inhibitor of 5-Alpha Reductase


 I suppose it would not help much then since I am on dut & fin.

I do take green tea extract but do not expect it to do much or anything for my hair

----------


## HairInStyle

Hi, from OP I am just wondering, which are taken orally and which topically? What are the dosages?

Thanks

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Has anybody else tried this and have any kind of success?

----------


## Unsure1

Bump, I too am curious.
Am starting to use topical emu oil, in conjunction with magnesium oil and castor oil. 
I have read black tea doesn't particularly do much for those of you interested.

----------


## burtandernie

I know you tried fin and couldnt go that route, but fin would probably work the same or more than all that stuff combined.

----------


## Rizaan

Bump
Any progress?

----------


## Rizaan

Bump
Any progress?

----------


## Bellpark

No you didn't.

----------


## marklin

It's 2017 now. Any update?

----------


## WanderingOracle

> I am going to list everything I have taken in the order I started using them. 
> 
> * Nettle Leaf
> * Nettle Root
> * Emu Oil (Has done MIRACLES since day one, baby hairs in < 2 weeks) 
> * *Nizoral* 
> * Biotin
> * Beta Sitosterol 
> * Pygeum Africanum
> ...


 So, two legit things we already know prevent hair loss, and piles of snake oil*. Awesome.

*The nettle may or may not be a mild DHT reducer.

----------

